# How's Everyone?



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Just stopping by to say hello.Was reading the post about SAD, and boy that's me. It's so dark out at 5:30 I cant drive anywhere (cant see that well in the dark) and I feel isolated.My husband is on his third trip to the east coast since June. His parent's are both very sick. Talk about Fibro Flares and IBS stress---if something happens I have to pack, get the house set for a housesitter, set up two small businesses and jump on a plane. I am not, and I mean not, good at flying all alone. I am not good at flying anywhere anymore.But if something happens, I will have to get to the east coast. I am mortified, petrified and terrified.Right now we're waiting to see if my MIL will pull through from drastic cancer surgery.Well, that's my tale--I wish I could relax but I am having a very hard time of it right now.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hey ho Emma!So sorry to hear what's going on with your husband and his parents. Sometimes it just seems like everything falls apart at the same time...And that is not a good thing when you have limited energy. I'm hoping you can get through this in one piece! ((((((((((((((((((( hugs )))))))))))))))))))))







I'm still hanging in there too. I have picked up a new hobby - I'm learning to play guitar. I've been learning for 2 weeks, and now I can play 4 chords. It's pretty fun, even when I'm not feeling quite so good I can still pick it up and practice a bit.It's getting dark so early here too. I really hate that. When it's 6:30, it looks like midnight!! I don't care for daylight savings time at all!!! On the plus side, the cold weather is GREAT for my blood pressure, so I usually feel a bit better in the fall and winter. We have had terrible storms here and tornadoes!! It's been making the national news, which is a first to me. I'm fortunate enough to be ok, as are all my family and friends. It's so scary how life can change in a split second.


----------



## 17210 (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the really rough patch, Emma. I'll pray Mil pulls through perfectly, and that all the other issues settle down. As to the plane issue, any chance it would be practical to go by train? (That can be relaxing.) Does not good to worry about what's beyond your control.Best wishes to the zillioneth power,gijoe88


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.With two in-laws with cancer, both having all sorts of problems, it gets pretty rough.The thing I most worry about now is that my husband wont know when to come home. MIL is still in the hospital, will be given rehab right there. She sat in a chair today for the first time since the surgery. Both she and FIL were having CAT scans today.Anyway, I just pray my husband will know what to do and when to leave.And I am mentally trying to prepare myself for the day (two days I supposed) when I will have to fly out there. And yes, a train sounds just wonderful but unfortunately I would be needed much more quickly.So for now, things are at least stable.


----------



## Emmab2003 (Apr 22, 2004)

M&M Thankful you were not harmed in those storms.I grew up in Cleveland so I know the horrible devestation they can cause.


----------

